# Indian Almond leaf



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

How long can you keep an Indian Almond leaf before it goes bad or loses some of its benefits? Also how do you properly store them for long term use?

Planning on ordering some to use for breeding, just don't want them to go bad so soon.. or if they even will :question:


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

I never keep mine in for more than a week (7 days), but i hear you can leave them in for up to 10 days. Although, i think 7 days is pretty standard, should be sufficient. As for storage, i think they are perfectly fine at room temperature. Mine are just in a plastic bag and they are doing just fine.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I don't use them for breeding (don't breed), but I am pretty sure you can just leave them in there for at least 2 weeks. As they decay they actually can create food for fry. I know that I have had mine in a heavily planted tank for over a month and the shrimp love eating off them.


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

GoodMorning said:


> I never keep mine in for more than a week (7 days), but i hear you can leave them in for up to 10 days. Although, i think 7 days is pretty standard, should be sufficient. As for storage, i think they are perfectly fine at room temperature. Mine are just in a plastic bag and they are doing just fine.


 
I mean if I were to buy some and use a leaf then wanting to store the rest for later use. Whether it be a month later or a year later, will they even last a year?


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

not in water, I mean in general like if I put some away for later use will they still be just as good as if I just got it in the mail?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I use pretty much plastic bags that are at least freezer bag size, or larger, that I'm able to zip up to store my dry leaves (I order the 8-12" ones, and the guy I get them from tends to send them in good storage bags). They are fine when stored in a dry spot for a long time - unsure exactly how long, but I know at least months.. just as long as there is no moisture. I've had my last batch a few months and they are just as good as when I got them.

Up to two weeks is fine to use - it will start deteriorating sooner than that though, which isn't bad, but can be messy looking in bare bottom tanks. 

I never reuse leaves - leave one in for a week, I toss out rather than "save" it for another use in another tank down the road. I'm all about the no cross contamination thing lately


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would never resuse a leaf I already used. Plus, in the tanks mine usually stay there for about 2 weeks, especially in spawn tanks. As for storing, zip loc bag(s) and stored in a cool, dry place away from moisture. Then it lasts for a good amount of time.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You can store a dry leaf forever. Don't store it in a damp area like the fridge),


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info! :-D


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

indjo said:


> You can store a dry leaf forever. Don't store it in a damp area like the fridge),


Yeah, pretty much what indjo said here. I have IALs in a dry bag sitting around for months before ever being used. And they're perfectly fine. No mold will ever grow on these are long as they're kept dry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dry leaves are fine forever. I usually never remove the ones in tanks but I do get tired of the gunk they make as they decompose (though I've never had issues with fish from this).


----------



## KCalNeon (Jan 8, 2013)

Just curious... What are Indian almond leaves and what can you use them for? I saw a video and it said that Bettas like to rest on them and it helps prefer illness.


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Indian Almond Leaves (IAl) are found in Bettas natural habitat and contains a chemical that acts as antioxidants which kills bacteria and helps the scales to strengthen. Using IAL is a natural method to make the fish stronger, healthier, recover from illnesses and more reproductive.


----------



## KCalNeon (Jan 8, 2013)

alunjai said:


> Indian Almond Leaves (IAl) are found in Bettas natural habitat and contains a chemical that acts as antioxidants which kills bacteria and helps the scales to strengthen. Using IAL is a natural method to make the fish stronger, healthier, recover from illnesses and more reproductive.



Thanks! So putting it in from time to time is a good idea?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely 

Another thing: the decomposition of the leaves is great for spawn tanks. I don't tend to take mine out (unless there is mold) as it introduces infusoria, a tiny organism that feeds the fry (it helps, trust me xD) between live plants and the leaves are key  it's great.


----------



## MediBedi (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd say its a good idea. Indian Almond Leaves have alot of antibacterial properties which minimize the chances of bacterial infections, improve health, stimulate the natural environment of fish who hail from soft, acidic waters, stimulate breeding conditions and harden scales which does minimize skin diseases and pathogens resulting in bacterial infections that dwell on the epidermis of the fish. Also Stimulates Color, Prevents Parasites, Relieves stress and helps your fish recover from illnesses.. 

Only bad part is if you don't like the look of yellowish/brown water. But will make your betta fish happier and healthier!


----------

